# Xorg Problems on Linespire



## Fox34 (Sep 20, 2007)

So I'm on Linespire, and I need to edit the xorg to make it work on my 8 series, it gives me a error like "no screens found" or something like that. Someones told me about doing this before. Basically I just cant get the gui to go up. Commands? Answers?


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

Debian has a neato config tool however i guess you are kind of stuck being on linspire 

If you are planning to use the binary nvidia driver (which i suggest you do),

Replace all of the terms "nv" or "nvidia" with vesa. if that doesnt work pastebin your xorg.conf and we can tailor it for you.

What vesa will do is make it work on the most basic level, allowing us to install the nvidia driver, then run nvidia-xconfig (or something like that, forget the name) to get a basic nvidia driver xorg setup

We then run nvidia-settings to fully setup the finer side of things (dual monitors, refresh rates, syncing e.t.c.)

Good luck!


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ill get to it!


----------

